# Audi Tests Next R18 Evolution



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Ingolstadt, GERMANY – Audi has put the next stage of its R18 project to the test: The latest version of its new diesel race car, which will appear in the 24 Hours of Le Mans, was test-driven for the first time in the USA. 

The “Evolution 2” Audi R18 is the result of the findings of previous test drives and wind tunnel testing, with a particular focus on improved aerodynamic efficiency and cooling of the interior of its V6 TDI engine. It clocked up its first test kilometres on a proving ground in Florida last week, as the 12 Hours of Sebring were held. 

* Full Story *


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

Be on the look out for even more photos, as it seems that Audi Sport Press have a few of their own that'll be released soon, and some have even popped up on at least one site already (and will be referred to in a post here as far as where they can be found).


----------



## mekamily (Mar 26, 2011)

cool.................







:thumbup:


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

Some of the Audi Press Photos from the first and second Sebring Tests, its not all of them, but most of them: http://www.flickr.com/photos/phunkshon/sets/72157626353112200/


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

Allan McNish on the Audi R18 in the wet: 

http://translate.google.com/transla...0311-mcnish-aime-la-r18-sous-la-pluie&act=url 

And a short interview with Allan from an Audi Sport weekly update PR that you'll likely have up soon, but I've found it here: 

http://www.fourtitude.com/news/publish/Motorsport_News/article_6706.shtml


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

Another longer video: http://www.quattroworld.com/r18/audi-r18-test-day-video-in-high-definition/

I wanted to post it at ten-tenths.com, but I cannot log in for some reason...


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

Similar video on You Tube, but released by Quattroholic under license from Audi Sport/Audi of America. Includes about 1:30 of slow motion footage:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rXf0F3S_1M


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9e15hs_T0k

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZdnKehuCxS4

I did the interviews. It's all the same stuff.


----------

